# Need to know for cable splitters



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Umm, how do they magically split into 6 wires?

Comcast should do the work for you, setting you up either under a move package or as a new customer. 

Depending on Comcast's agreement with your city/county, they may require a box for every TV.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

You probably need what's known as a 'drop amplifier' similar to this: https://www.amazon.com/Splitter-Sig...ateway&sprefix=drop+amplifier,aps,129&sr=8-28


You should verify this with Comcast or perhaps they can suggest one.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

adamz said:


> You probably need what's known as a 'drop amplifier' similar to this: https://www.amazon.com/Splitter-Sig...ateway&sprefix=drop+amplifier,aps,129&sr=8-28
> 
> 
> You should verify this with Comcast or perhaps they can suggest one.


I had numerous TV's on one Comcast system...(but before HD).... and put on an off the shelf $40 amplifier...and it worked great.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

ktownskier said:


> Depending on Comcast's agreement with your city/county, they may require a box for every TV.


I thought that is the only way for Comcast, Direct or Dish. You can only split it after the box, so any other tv is watching whatever is on the main box. That's how they get you, $7.99 for every box monthly. Unless you stream service to each tv.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

This is the one I bought for my setup, has the best reviews - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M34OZ2S/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1

My cable company has a "whole home" package for TiVo which uses a "MOAC" that lets us put it wherever we want and buy our own tivo boxes and such (or we can watch online or mobile too) If you have something like this splitter where your service line comes into the house then you've probably got a similar situation









That said some companies do require you to have a box to "unscramble the signal" at each TV - ours used to be like that maybe 10 years ago.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I have had Comcast, Directv and Dish. And they all have required a satellite box for every TV. However, I have negotiated to either getting all of the receivers free or at a reduced rate. Especially when renewal time comes up. Just ask for a retention specialist. 

Another option is to have a smart device like a TV or or Blu-Ray player. You won't get anything from cable or satellite but you can sign up for Amazon Prime, Netflix, Hulu and others. And now you can even get DishAnywhere and similar apps so that you can watch it on your portable devices and even your smart devices.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Cut the cord. Mostly anyway.


Off Air antenna with a Tivo OTA and Tivo Mini's then add a Netflix account for streaming.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

If you have one cable coming in to the house and 6 cable outlets you already have a splitter somewhere. You shouldn't need any sort of amp... but you will need a cable box for each TV. It can get very $$.

My house has all the cables home run to one place so I have one TV on cable and the rest on my OTA antenna. I can mix and match with splitters out there. Having one cable box was just a small $ over a bare internet connection so it made sense but I will have to revisit this when my 2 years are up. The antenna TVs are also connected to the Internet so can stream plenty of stuff that way. We also have FiOS available here so we can play them against Comcast when necessary. But what a racket it all is. I had cut the cord totally until last year and can always go back that way if Comcast and VZ don't keep prices down.


----------



## lug-nuts (Jun 17, 2019)

You need a Cable TV HDTV Amplifier Splitter check the link

https://www.amazon.com/PCT-Bi-Direc...s=gateway&sprefix=cable+tv+spl,aps,199&sr=8-8


----------

